# HP Scanjet 5100C with Windows XP



## Virtual00012 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi, I have looked EVERYWHERE for information on how to install this. And pretty much nowhere provided any decent information, or anything that worked.

Only thing that helped was to use a 5200C driver as it's backwards compatible, and it was - It went through with the installation, so I looked in device manager, and it had a question mark by the scanner entry, and I tried to "update" it and it seemed to go through fine, did it's file copying, etc. and then it gives me the error: "the class installer has denied the request to install or upgrade this device".

Nowhere on the entire internet has given me useful information, and most entries are all about some camera or what not, but it seems to be the same thing.

It says to remove the registry entries - and uninstall the drivers. There are no registry entries at all, and I can't uninstall the drivers because it says "Failed to uninstall the device. This device may be required to boot up the computer."

I'm sick to death of this... And no it doesn't scan.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Virtual00012,
Welcome to the forum. Here is a link that will give detailed instruction about installing this to XP:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=61840&os=228&lang=en

From what I can tell (read quickly) You have to download drivers for Win 2000 and then install the update for XP

This is assuming you have XP. 
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I have been searching to give you additional info about your scanner.
Although your scanner was designed for win95, there are other options to get this to work on XP. This link may give you some alternatives.

http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/...03833&admit=-682735245+1184471717062+28353475

It is from another forum, but is specific to your problem.
Hope this helps
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Virtual00012 (Jul 14, 2007)

Did all that, same problem persists, no difference at all 

Thanks though. Any other ideas?

And I can't uninstall to retry either due to the error I listed.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Try again from safe mode.
Make sure you have Administrator privileges.

With this scanner under XP, you may not get full "software functionality".
If you can get the basic W2K or XP TWAIN driver to stick, you may still function with an app such as Irfanview.


----------



## Virtual00012 (Jul 14, 2007)

When I'm in safe mode the scanner doesn't show up under device manager.

ANY functionality would be great.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

And it won't show up until it's installed and turned on.

Take it from the top and try to reinstall.


----------



## Virtual00012 (Jul 14, 2007)

It shows up when I'm not in safe mode, but has a question mark by the icon...

I've tried reinstalling - and I can't uninstall it beforehand and I'm not going to format. Theres not much else I can do.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Why can't you uninstall it beforehand ?

MS says that XP has a built-in driver for that that scanner. 
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/stillimage/XP_WIAdrvs.mspx
WIA = Windows Image Aquisition

I would clean out that 5200c driver, and restart with the scanner plugged in and turned on.
If the planets are aligned, Windows will see the "new" scanner and install it with its on-board drivers.

Also, go into Services and make sure that WIA is set to automatic.
*services.msc* in the Run Box


----------



## Virtual00012 (Jul 14, 2007)

Set it to automatic, will see how that goes.



> I can't uninstall the drivers because it says "Failed to uninstall the device. This device may be required to boot up the computer."


----------



## TucsonJim (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Scanjet 5100C with Windows XP - SOLVED*

To directly install my HP Scanjet 5100C to XP WITHOUT reloading Windows 98 I did the following:

1. Unplug the scanner from 110v power by pulling out the cord on the back of the scanner.

2. Load the HP scanner software for Windows 98.

3. Shutdown and reboot.

4. Download, unzip, and install the Win98/ME to XP update file from HP (sj660mu.exe)

5. Shutdown.

6. Reconnect the scanner to 110V.

7. Reboot.

8. Pour yourself a drink!

I will confess that I tried to load the Scanner program in safe mode, deleted scsiscan.sys from windows/system32/drivers, and got caught in an endless loop of startup and automatic shut down. After rebooting to safe mode, I ran system restore, which worked but did leave some residue of ScanJet in Program Files. I then loaded sj660mu.exe, then reloaded the scanner program and sj660mu as described above.


----------

